# 11 week old cockerpoo not excited to see me



## Blong (9 mo ago)

We brought our boy home when he was 8 weeks old. I spend all day and night with him, do all the feeding, training etc yet when I leave the house for a while and return he seems completely unbothered that I'm back yet if my bf leaves for 10 minutes, he's so so happy to see him again. Im also responsible for all the grooming which he absolutely hates. All he seems to do is bite me. I'm panicking that he hates me or I'm doing something to prevent him bonding with me. I had visions of him being really affectionate and cuddly after researching the breed but he seems to be the total opposite....

Can anyone advise if they have experienced this or have any tips? 

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like he is maybe quite secure and content with you and copes with you coming and going which bodes well for future leaving of him. For grooming try holding lots of treats and reward him constantly for it - as he is a baby it is all about getting him used to the grooming so just one stroke of the brush = one tiny bit of treat and then build up the number of strokes of the brush between treats.


----------



## Blong (9 mo ago)

thank you so much. He will cuddle me in the mornings so it isn’t like he’s totally detached from me but the lack of joy was worrying me. I’ll try the treats tonight. Maybe I’m expecting too much to quickly


----------

